
AR Face Doodle: Doodle on your face with AR directly from the web browser - RichardRNN
https://github.com/cyrildiagne/ar-facedoodle
======
RichardRNN
Link to demo: [https://cyrildiagne.github.io/ar-
facedoodle/](https://cyrildiagne.github.io/ar-facedoodle/)

